# More Bear Problems



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2022)

*More Bear Problems*​

I figured it was time to say something about this.
I’m not looking for any pity, I just want to let you know what’s what from the Bear Den.
I had another Stroke Sunday afternoon. Everything got blurry, and I was pretty unstable for a few hours. I needed Bear Jr’s help to get to the bathroom, and back to my chair.
The dizziness got back to “Normal” after a few hours, and I slept in my chair for the next 2 nights. That way Mrs Bear would be close if I had a problem, instead of all the way at the other end of the house, in our bedroom. It’s been a real PITA, because screwing with my oxygen tubing while walking with a walker is not a game they ever showed on “Truth or Consequences”. I’m making it though, and have slept the last 2 nights in our bed rather comfortably. My balance has suffered more than it already was, and my eyes are a little screwed up, especially the left one, which has had problems since the first stroke I had, while in the hospital 11 years ago. My peripheral vision has been reduced on the left side, so it would be easy to sneak up on me from that side.
So I’m apologizing now for missing so many more Great food threads being posted. I’m already missing a lot, because I’m averaging about 1 “Alert” email per day, these days, so I kinda have to hunt for posts—They don’t come to me, like they used to.
I’m also having trouble with any type under size 18, so I’m doing the best I can.
I still have a lot of stuff I’ve already done, because I’m always way behind on matching my Text with my food pictures, so when I’m able I still have stuff to post.
However everything will be Pre-Stroke Pictures (Before July 17th), because since then Mrs Bear took over complete Cooking Duty at “The Bear Den”.

So if I’m missing here & there, don’t get upset. Mike from South Carolina will know what’s up, as he’ll be in touch with Mrs Bear, if I’m not able for a time.

So that’s about it for now. Gotta close my eyes for awhile.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jul 21, 2022)

Get some rest, and I hope you keep feeling better.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 21, 2022)

Appreciate the heads-up John.You take care of yourself my friend. Read what you can, respond when able, and know that you have a huge family out here giving you 100% support.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 21, 2022)

Rest up and take care John, leave the cookin' to Mrs Bear for now. We're all here pulling for you, ready to chat anytime you like. RAY


----------



## cutplug (Jul 21, 2022)

I barely know the Bear but always look forward to your scrapple posts.
 Stay low for a few days and I wish you the best and fast recovery.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 21, 2022)

Bear,
We really appreciate the updates on your health status.  For us (especially myself) who are getting up there in age, this is a reminder that we all need to wake up to reality of getting old.

We all really hope you are able to put a bunch of these issues behind you and move on.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 21, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers John for you and Ms Bear ! Take your time and don't overdue it!

Keith


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 21, 2022)

Bear

Rest and get better.

Prayers for you and family.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 21, 2022)

Hope ya get feeling better John your not done teaching some us here.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 21, 2022)

John, we will be praying for you buddy. Get some rest and hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 21, 2022)

Hang in there John . Sounds like you're in good hands .


----------



## mike243 (Jul 21, 2022)

Prayers sent


----------



## tbern (Jul 21, 2022)

best wishes for you to getter better quickly!  take care!


----------



## BigW. (Jul 21, 2022)

I always enjoy your posts (accept this one)  Hope you are 100% soon.  Thanks for what you have done for the forum.  Prayers sent.


----------



## bigal162 (Jul 21, 2022)

Thank you for the update. Prayers for you and your family. Hope you get to feeling better soonest.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 21, 2022)

Sounds like things are a real challenge right now. Thoughts and prayers for the Bear Den. Do miss seeing your posts, but definitely understandable. 

I still refer back to your "step by step" manual periodically. It is a great resource.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 21, 2022)

Bear, rest and get better. Thank you for the update. Sending you healing angels, my friend.

Ray


----------



## Wasi (Jul 21, 2022)

Bear hope you start to feel  better soon.  Love all your posts and vast information you provide.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 21, 2022)

Take it easy and rest up my friend.


----------



## MadMax281 (Jul 21, 2022)

Get well Bear. We'll be here for you, just as you have been here for us.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 21, 2022)

Take care, sending some good karma your way.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 21, 2022)

John,  Praying for you and the Mrs throughout this time.  Rest, recover.  

RG


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 21, 2022)

Get well wishes headed your way in 22 pt font​


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 21, 2022)

Thinking about you, John...


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 21, 2022)

John don’t worry about missing a post or ten here. We all care far more about your health than missing a comment on a post. Rest up and follow doctors orders. We want you around a long time! Prayers for you and your family. There is likely not much we can do to help but if there is surely please reach out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Appreciate the heads-up John.You take care of yourself my friend. Read what you can, respond when able, and know that you have a huge family out here giving you 100% support.
> 
> Robert





clifish said:


> Get some rest, and I hope you keep feeling better.





sawhorseray said:


> Rest up and take care John, leave the cookin' to Mrs Bear for now. We're all here pulling for you, ready to chat anytime you like. RAY



Thank You Robert, Cliff, and Ray !!
Appreciate the Support!

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 21, 2022)

So sorry to hear about that Bear.  Always love checking out your posts.  Hang in there, take it easy, get some rest and heal up.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 21, 2022)

Hey John,  thanks for the update. 
You just take it easy and rest up. 
I know I will miss your Ninja cooks but don't worry about not posting any right now.
Your #1 priority is your health.

You, Bear Jr, and Mrs. Bear are in our prayers.

Stu


----------



## schlotz (Jul 21, 2022)

There is no doubt Mrs. Bear is taking good care of you John! Rest, and get better. Sending prayers and wishes for recovery and brighter days ahead.


----------



## DougE (Jul 21, 2022)

Rest up, and heal up, John. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 21, 2022)

Bear, thank you for the update, I did not notice as I have been in and out . Just too busy.

As the others have said . Do what you can when you can. Your rest and health are far more important than a few missed posts and reply's.

Please do as Mrs. Bear says and get better soon.

David


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 21, 2022)

John, glad you're gradually improving each day.  Like all said above, relax and don't worry about missed posts, etc.  And thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 21, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You, Bear Jr, and Mrs. Bear are in our prayers.


I'm with you 100% but please don't forget Bear's DIL Bethany. She is an integral part of the family also...and prayers out to her as well as the rest of the family.

Robert


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 21, 2022)

Hoping you recover soon Bear.  Your a great help to all on the forum.  Remember back in the day you helped me get started curing and the thousands of questions I asked?  Lol


----------



## negolien (Jul 21, 2022)

We hope you feel better best wishes ole man :<( ...


----------



## old sarge (Jul 21, 2022)

Sat on the patio tonight after dinner, thinking and praying for you Bear.  I am sure the Lord heard me. Take care.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Bearcarver
, glad nothing worse happened. Everyone here will be worse off if something more serious happened. I dont know about everyone else here, but getting a comment or like from you means a lot to me. Hopefully you can recover and at least Ninja again soon. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 21, 2022)

Best wishes for you Bear! Thoughts and prayers are here for you and your family !  You've been a great inspiration and teacher to me since I was only lurking here! Your step by steps are so helpful.  Absolutely love your wife's raspberry chiffon pie ( hope I spelled it right) and the peanut butter melt aways...OMG! So good! So you take care of yourself!

Ryan


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 21, 2022)

Get well soon , Bear.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jul 21, 2022)

John, if your eyes are like mine, and you are on a keyboard and mouse.
Press the "Ctrl" and "Alt" keys with your left hand and use the scroll wheel in your right hand to zoom in and out. That helps my ancient eyes.

Get through this my friend, I have too much to learn from you! (in18 font)


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 22, 2022)

Just now seeing this....Take care of yourself John....Don't worry about the stuff you miss on SMF, we understand!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 22, 2022)

Sounds like some tough times.  Thank God you have your son to lean on.  Take care friend.


----------



## tropics (Jul 22, 2022)

hang in there Brother stay strong
Richie


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 22, 2022)

Rest up Bear you’ll be back at it in no time. I’m sure your in good hands with Mrs. bear and bear jr!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 22, 2022)

You got a huge SMF family here for ya sir. Rest and recover. 
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2022)

cutplug said:


> I barely know the Bear but always look forward to your scrapple posts.
> Stay low for a few days and I wish you the best and fast recovery.


Thank You Much!

Bear


cmayna said:


> Bear,
> We really appreciate the updates on your health status.  For us (especially myself) who are getting up there in age, this is a reminder that we all need to wake up to reality of getting old.
> 
> We all really hope you are able to put a bunch of these issues behind you and move on.


Thank You Craig!

Bear


912smoker said:


> Thoughts and prayers John for you and Ms Bear ! Take your time and don't overdue it!
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith!!

Bear


BGKYSmoker said:


> Bear
> 
> Rest and get better.
> 
> Prayers for you and family.


Spanx Rick!
Bear


smokerjim said:


> Hope ya get feeling better John your not done teaching some us here.


Thank You Jim!

Bear


SmokinVOLfan said:


> John, we will be praying for you buddy. Get some rest and hope you get to feeling better soon.


Thanks John!

Bear



chopsaw said:


> Hang in there John . Sounds like you're in good hands .


Thank You Rich!

Bear


mike243 said:


> Prayers sent


Thanks Mike!

Bear


BigW. said:


> I always enjoy your posts (accept this one)  Hope you are 100% soon.  Thanks for what you have done for the forum.  Prayers sent.


Thank You W !!

Bear


bigal162 said:


> Thank you for the update. Prayers for you and your family. Hope you get to feeling better soonest.


Thanks Gal !!
Bear



SmokinGame said:


> Sounds like things are a real challenge right now. Thoughts and prayers for the Bear Den. Do miss seeing your posts, but definitely understandable.
> 
> I still refer back to your "step by step" manual periodically. It is a great resource.


Thank You Much!

Bear



noboundaries said:


> Bear, rest and get better. Thank you for the update. Sending you healing angels, my friend.
> 
> Ray


Thank You Ray!

Bear



Wasi said:


> Bear hope you start to feel  better soon.  Love all your posts and vast information you provide.


Thanks Wasi !!
Bear



normanaj said:


> Take it easy and rest up my friend.


Spanx Norm!
Bear.


madmax281 said:


> Get well Bear. We'll be here for you, just as you have been here for us.


Thank You Max!

Bear



jcam222 said:


> John don’t worry about missing a post or ten here. We all care far more about your health than missing a comment on a post. Rest up and follow doctors orders. We want you around a long time! Prayers for you and your family. There is likely not much we can do to help but if there is surely please reach out.


Thank You Jeff !
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2022)

*Prayers to you and the family... *


----------



## JCAP (Jul 22, 2022)

Take care of yourself, neighbor. Best wishes.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 22, 2022)

Beary gives you a BIG cyber get well hug


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 22, 2022)

Bear, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!  Rest up and keep working the problem!​


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 22, 2022)

Bear, 
Take care, rest up and know that you have a huge community out here pulling for ya.

- Jason


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Jul 22, 2022)

Bear, best wishes here for getting healthy and feeling better.  Rest up and post when you can.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Take care, sending some good karma your way.



Thank You Eye!!

Bear



radioguy said:


> John,  Praying for you and the Mrs throughout this time.  Rest, recover.
> 
> RG


Thank You RG !!
Bear



uncle eddie said:


> Get well wishes headed your way in 22 pt font​


Thanks Unc!!
Bear



GonnaSmoke said:


> Thinking about you, John...


Thank You Charles!
Bear



jcam222 said:


> John don’t worry about missing a post or ten here. We all care far more about your health than missing a comment on a post. Rest up and follow doctors orders. We want you around a long time! Prayers for you and your family. There is likely not much we can do to help but if there is surely please reach out.


Thank You Jeff!!
Bear



bbqbrett said:


> So sorry to hear about that Bear.  Always love checking out your posts.  Hang in there, take it easy, get some rest and heal up.


Thank You Brett !!
Bear



SecondHandSmoker said:


> Hey John,  thanks for the update.
> You just take it easy and rest up.
> I know I will miss your Ninja cooks but don't worry about not posting any right now.
> Your #1 priority is your health.
> ...



Thanks Stu!!
Bear



schlotz said:


> There is no doubt Mrs. Bear is taking good care of you John! Rest, and get better. Sending prayers and wishes for recovery and brighter days ahead.


Thanks Much Schlotz!
Bear


DougE said:


> Rest up, and heal up, John. You and your family are in my prayers.


Thanks Doug!!
Bear



DRKsmoking said:


> Bear, thank you for the update, I did not notice as I have been in and out . Just too busy.
> 
> As the others have said . Do what you can when you can. Your rest and health are far more important than a few missed posts and reply's.
> 
> ...


Thank You David !
I always listen to the Mama Bear !!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 22, 2022)

Do what you can do, when you can do. The family is here for you !


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 22, 2022)

Getting healthy is the most important thing to worry about now John. Well, that and not missing any posts that contain the original beer pole  don't ya know.

Seriously don't worry about us, just concentrate on your health, and do your best to keep us updated.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 22, 2022)

Been working crazy hours John, so this is the first I've heard about this.  And "this" really sucks.
You got an awful lot of friends here, my friend, so best you rest up and get feeling better.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 22, 2022)

cmayna said:


> For us (especially myself) who are getting up there in age, this is a reminder that we all need to wake up to reality of getting old.


What????  Are you kidding?  I, for one, have absolutely no intention of following that suggestion.  
Gary


----------



## OldSmoke (Jul 22, 2022)

I've been recovering myself. Listen to Mrs Bear, do what she says, and love her every minute. You both deserve it. All our love to you both and our hopes for your recovery.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Bear, thank you for the update, I did not notice as I have been in and out . Just too busy.
> 
> As the others have said . Do what you can when you can. Your rest and health are far more important than a few missed posts and reply's.
> 
> ...


Thanks David!
Bear



olecrosseyes said:


> John, if your eyes are like mine, and you are on a keyboard and mouse.
> Press the "Ctrl" and "Alt" keys with your left hand and use the scroll wheel in your right hand to zoom in and out. That helps my ancient eyes.
> 
> Get through this my friend, I have too much to learn from you! (in18 font)



Thank You Much!!
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Been working crazy hours John, so this is the first I've heard about this.  And "this" really sucks.
> You got an awful lot of friends here, my friend, so best you rest up and get feeling better.
> Gary


Thank You Gary!
Bear


gmc2003 said:


> Getting healthy is the most important thing to worry about now John. Well, that and not missing any posts that contain the original beer pole  don't ya know.
> 
> Seriously don't worry about us, just concentrate on your health, and do your best to keep us updated.
> 
> Chris


Thank You Chris!
Bear


Winterrider said:


> Do what you can do, when you can do. The family is here for you !


Thanks Rider!

Bear


WI Smoker77 said:


> Bear, best wishes here for getting healthy and feeling better.  Rest up and post when you can.


Thank You WI !!
Bear


millerbuilds said:


> Bear,
> Take care, rest up and know that you have a huge community out here pulling for ya.
> 
> - Jason



Thank You Jason!
Bear


civilsmoker said:


> Bear, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!  Rest up and keep working the problem!​


Thank You Civil !!
Bear


----------



## tallbm (Jul 23, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *More Bear Problems*​
> 
> I figured it was time to say something about this.
> I’m not looking for any pity, I just want to let you know what’s what from the Bear Den.
> ...


Hey Bear, I'm sorry to hear about the stroke.  My prayers and best wishes are with you and your family.
You participate as much or as little as you want here.  Your contributions have always been awesome and you are an exemplary member of the community.

Get well soon my friend! :)


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2022)

Sorry I missed this, John. Been pretty darn busy. I hope the best for you. You're a tough old bird.


----------



## bdawg (Jul 23, 2022)

Sorry to hear about this, John.
I mostly lurk here, but I know have learned a ton from you and so many others here on SMF.
Hope you get better soon-


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Hey Bear, I'm sorry to hear about the stroke.  My prayers and best wishes are with you and your family.
> You participate as much or as little as you want here.  Your contributions have always been awesome and you are an exemplary member of the community.
> 
> Get well soon my friend! :)


Thank You Tall !!
That's very nice of you to say.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Sorry I missed this, John. Been pretty darn busy. I hope the best for you. You're a tough old bird.


Thank You Steve!!

Bear


----------



## cansmoke (Jul 24, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *More Bear Problems*​
> 
> I figured it was time to say something about this.
> I’m not looking for any pity, I just want to let you know what’s what from the Bear Den.
> ...


Take care, man!


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 24, 2022)

Sorry to hear this Bear!  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jul 24, 2022)

May the "Smoking Meat Forums Force be With you"!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 24, 2022)

That’s some rough territory you’re pushing through, Bear. Take care of yourself and let others care for you. We need you around here!


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Jul 25, 2022)

Man you seem like such a cool old timer, with a lot to tell, and teach. Take care buddy, I wish you well, and many more cooks to come. I googled that Weber sandwich Btw cool story. My prayers for you and the family


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2022)

bdawg said:


> Sorry to hear about this, John.
> I mostly lurk here, but I know have learned a ton from you and so many others here on SMF.
> Hope you get better soon-


Thank You Bdawg!

Bear


cansmoke said:


> Take care, man!


Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## xray (Jul 25, 2022)

Sorry to hear about this John, wishing you a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## desertsubi (Jul 25, 2022)

Just keep your mind active Bear, and don't dwell on things. Stay strong, and be there with your family.  That's all that matters.


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 25, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *More Bear Problems*​
> 
> I figured it was time to say something about this.
> I’m not looking for any pity, I just want to let you know what’s what from the Bear Den.
> ...


Hope things go better for ya Bear. I know about the strokes because i have had 2 of them myself so take it easy and rest as much as you need too. It takes a while to adjust to what's going on. We will be thinking and praying for you on this end.

HT


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2022)

cansmoke said:


> Take care, man!


Thank You!!
Bear



mcokevin said:


> Sorry to hear this Bear!  You are in my thoughts.


Thank You Much!
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2022)

GrumpyGriller said:


> May the "Smoking Meat Forums Force be With you"!


Thank You GG !

Bear



Sven Svensson said:


> That’s some rough territory you’re pushing through, Bear. Take care of yourself and let others care for you. We need you around here!


Thank You Much Sven!!
Bear


----------



## rdknb (Jul 26, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *More Bear Problems*​
> 
> I figured it was time to say something about this.
> I’m not looking for any pity, I just want to let you know what’s what from the Bear Den.
> ...


Get well my friend.  I will put you and your family in my prayers


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2022)

CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> Man you seem like such a cool old timer, with a lot to tell, and teach. Take care buddy, I wish you well, and many more cooks to come. I googled that Weber sandwich Btw cool story. My prayers for you and the family


Thank You CB !!
Old Timer---LOL-Yup---My Son is older than you.

Bear


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 28, 2022)

Just saw this.  Between travel and health issues in my family haven't been on here as much.  Take care and get well soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2022)

xray said:


> Sorry to hear about this John, wishing you a safe and speedy recovery.


Thank You Much, Xray!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2022)

desertsubi said:


> Just keep your mind active Bear, and don't dwell on things. Stay strong, and be there with your family.  That's all that matters.



Thank You !!

Bear



hoity toit said:


> Hope things go better for ya Bear. I know about the strokes because i have had 2 of them myself so take it easy and rest as much as you need too. It takes a while to adjust to what's going on. We will be thinking and praying for you on this end.
> 
> HT


Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2022)

rdknb said:


> Get well my friend.  I will put you and your family in my prayers


Thank You Very Much!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> Just saw this.  Between travel and health issues in my family haven't been on here as much.  Take care and get well soon.



Thank You, Daspy!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Hoping you recover soon Bear.  Your a great help to all on the forum.  Remember back in the day you helped me get started curing and the thousands of questions I asked?  Lol



LOL---You were a Quick Study, and expanded since.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2022)

Thank You Everyone!!
I've had a couple more pretty bad Dizzy Spells, but none as bad as the episode that caused me to start this Thread.
Thanks for all the support & prayers.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 31, 2022)

All my families prayers to stay strong and keep at it Bear. Keep the pictures and stories coming!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 31, 2022)

Stay well and recover.
My brother didn't recover after his first stroke in May


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> All my families prayers to stay strong and keep at it Bear. Keep the pictures and stories coming!


Thank You Much, Jed!
Appreciate that!

Bear



Fueling Around said:


> Stay well and recover.
> My brother didn't recover after his first stroke in May


Thank You, and I'm sorry to hear about your Brother.

Bear


----------

